# Cheap Goat Creep Feeder



## bjjohns (Mar 30, 2014)

OK, So we have 18 babies this year (We have lost 5  ). We decided to do a creep feeder this year to improve baby goat growth, but not Mommy Goat width. We are classically cheap. Here is our snowfence & pine board creep feeder. (also our barrel 1/3rds feed & water holders)


----------

